# Salt Pro Kurbel



## Bmxer Fabian (2. August 2008)

Ja meine Kurbel is Kaputtgegangen, jetzt brauche ich ne neue, will aber nicht so viel Geld ausgeben, ist die Salt Pro Kurbel zu empfehlen, fährt sie jemand? 

KLick mich


----------



## Dp-tra!ls (2. August 2008)

jo da haste schon des beste preisleistungverhältnis gefunden   
ich fahr sie seit 2jahren schon am bmx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bmxer Fabian (2. August 2008)

Danke für die schnelle antwort, jetzt muss ich nur noch ein bisschen sparen.


----------



## Agent Schmidt (2. August 2008)

Ja ich glaube sie ist nich grad die leichteste, aber sie hält richtig gut...
n Kumpel hat die auch an seim rad da knackt nichts!


----------



## P.2^^ (3. August 2008)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hab ich die Kurbel auch. Hält echt gut, ist nichts verbogen, nur die linke Seite knarzt etwas, allerdings wird sich das auch mit etwas Fett beheben lassen...


----------



## Bmxer Fabian (3. August 2008)

Danke, werde sie mir wahrscheindlich kaufen, wenn ich keine Bessere gebrauchte bekomme, oder ne neue Achse.


----------

